# Lets Play a Game



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll post a question.  The first person that answers the question correctly gets one point.  At the end of the 45 questions I will buy a CURRENT eyshadow of your choice from the local MAC store and ship it to you courtesy of the Trunkmonkey.  This is not affiliated with Specktra and I am the final say in who is right and wrong so no whining at the mods or Janice.  Since there are an odd number of questions there can be no ties.  

Ready? 

Question 1

If you were to swim west across the Bering Strait from Alaska what continent would you be on?


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 15, 2008)

Asia?


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

CORRECT 1 point for you 

Next question 

If a triangle has an area of 16 square inches and a base of 8 inches how long is its height?


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2008)

4 inches.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct 1 point for you 

Next question (easy one) in what month do we observe Columbus Day?


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 15, 2008)

October!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct 1 point for you 

Name the ship the Pilgrims saied from Plymouth England to the Plymouth Colony in America in 1620. 

An amendment here.  In case of a tie I'll ask one final question first player to answer it correctly wins.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2008)

the Mayflower


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 15, 2008)

Mayflower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Would it be cheating if I use resources to help me with the answers?)


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

1 point for you... and no I expect people to look this stuff up.  The questions are being generated by a gift my dad got me yesterday based on the 'Are you smarter than a fifth grader'.  Kind of funny what you forget.  I'm telling my coworkers that I will not do their drawings until they answer the days question.  I've befuddled all of them so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next question 

When you mix equal amounts of red and yellow paint what color do you get?  (too easy)


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2008)

orange!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

correct 1 point for you 

Next Question: Who was the first US president to be impeached?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2008)

ANdrew Johnson


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct... 2 points I believe for you 

What country has the longest border with the US?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2008)

Canada


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct... and she takes a commanding lead 

In astronomy, what star is closest to earth?


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2008)

The sun


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Correct... and she takes a commanding lead 

In astronomy, what star is closest to earth?_

 
Proxima Centauri ????????


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_The sun_

 
CORRECT!!!  1 point 

Easy one. 

Who is known as the father of our country?


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]George Washington[/SIZE]


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct!!  

After China, what country has the biggest population?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Correct!! 

After China, what country has the biggest population?_

 
india?


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 15, 2008)

India


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah it's india


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_india?_

 

first correct answer 1 point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





An amendment to the US Constitution must be ratified by what fraction of the states? 
A) 2/3
B) 3/4
C) All 

I'm going to lunch.  Back in a bit


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I have no idea and I'm going to bed, it's 4am here lol.
Have fun all =)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_first correct answer 1 point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An amendment to the US Constitution must be ratified by what fraction of the states? 
A) 2/3
*B) 3/4*
C) All 

I'm going to lunch. Back in a bit_

 
B) 3/4


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_B) 3/4_

 
CORRECT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which planet is typically the brightest in the night sky?

I've got the current score as 
Nubian_Honeii 1
Paramnesia 3
Xsqueeze Me 1
Jenntoz 4
Cantaffordmac 2


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Well I have no idea and I'm going to bed, it's 4am here lol.
Have fun all =)_

 

AWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gnight


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_CORRECT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which planet is typically the brightest in the night sky?
_

 

Venus?


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Venus is the brightest planet in the night sky

LOL too late. boo!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Venus with the quick reply is correct 1 point

The trumpet is a member of which musical instrument family?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2008)

Brass


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Venus with the quick reply is correct 1 point

The trumpet is a member of which musical instrument family?_

 

Brass


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Venus with the quick reply is correct 1 point

The trumpet is a member of which musical instrument family?_

 
brass


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Jenntoz gets the point and the lead with 5 points 

If a round pizza is cut into six equal pieces and two thirds of the pizza is left how many pieces have been eaten?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2008)

Two (2)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

2 pieces eaten??


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Jenntoz quick on the draw today and another point 

What Russian composer wrote the ballets The Nutcracker, Sleeping Beauty, and Swan Lake?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Tchaikovsky


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Bingo  1 Point 

Did the Middle Ages come before or after the Roman Empire?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

after


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

CORRECT!!

What is the area of a square that measures 4 inches tall by 4 inches wide?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

it is 16


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

sixteen


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes 

Who came first, the Maya or the Aztecs?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

The Maya


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct (I got that one wrong by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 

In 4/4 time, how many beats are in a whole note?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

there are 4


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

DAMN IT lol google isn't helping me out


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Kittiesparkles is correct 

When and where was the Magna Carta signed 
A) Philadelphia, in 1776
B) England, in 1215
C) Rome, in 1066


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_DAMN IT lol google isn't helping me out_


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

B England


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

it is B


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

cantafford got that one and is getting close to jenntoz 

Who was the commanding officer for the US Army in the Battle of Little Big Horn?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn, I was not fast enough... stupid computer


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

It was Custer


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

George Armstrong Custer


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Col George Armstrong Custer is correct point to Kittysparkles 

Part of a persons sleep cycle is called REM. What does REM stand for?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Rapid Eye Movement


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Rapid eye movement


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

I should be working but this is too much fun


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

cantafford tied now with jenntoz with 6 points 

Which number is the quotient in the following equation? 21 divided by 3 = 7

we're getting through this faster than I thought we would which would be great as I'm taking the wife to MAC tomorrow.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

It is 7


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

kittiesparkles is correct 

What was the name of the terrible disease that killed one out of every three people in the 14th century?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

The bubonic plague


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 15, 2008)

Bubonic Plague


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Bubonic plague or Black Death 
Thanks for joining the game 

True or False?  The Majority of Africa is in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

The Black Plague


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Bubonic plague or Black Death 
Thanks for joining the game 

True or False?  The Majority of Africa is in the Southern Hemisphere?_

 
False


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

False


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Jeis got that one 

In what state was the transcontinental railroad completed?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

the state is utah


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Jeis got that one 

In what state was the transcontinental railroad completed?_

 
Utah?  I'm pretty sure it's Utah, I saw this on the History channel not too long ago haha


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Utah?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

lol at least you aren't googling every single question. I must be dumb as rocks.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_the state is utah_

 
Correct 

And you're in the lead with 7 points 

How long was the Hundred Years War?


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 15, 2008)

I love trivia questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck with the rest of the game, going to lay down again because having the flu bites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Trunkmonkey


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

116 yrs


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeisenne* 

 
_I love trivia questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck with the rest of the game, going to lay down again because having the flu bites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Trunkmonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Take care maam.  I'll do this again in a few months probably at night because the busy season will move in soon here.  

Cantafford... CORRECT!!!  extending that lead 

Of the following, which kind of star is hottest?
A) a Blue Giant 
B) a Red Dwarf
C) a regular Yellow Star


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

a, blue giant


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

it is B


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Correct 

What does the motto 'E Pluribus Unum' mean?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

out of many, one

who won the last question? and how many questions are we at?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Have fun guys... my computer at work is waaaaayyyy too slow for the game


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

oh sorry cantafford you were correct... 10 questions left 

What number is equal to one fourth of 64?


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_Have fun guys... my computer at work is waaaaayyyy too slow for the game _

 
Thanks for playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you enjoyed


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

sixteen?


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Cantafford point Correct 

What Mongolian leader conquered the Chinese in 1279 and became ruler of China?


----------



## charlie2504 (Feb 15, 2008)

Genghis Khan


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Khubilai Khan


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

cantafford got that one he was the grandson of ghengis.  I looked that one up myself because I was pretty sure it was Ghengis


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Khubilai Khan is correct.  He was the grandson of Ghengis.  Cantaffords point. 

What is the surface area of a cube that is 3 inches high, 2 inches wide, and 4 inches long?


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 15, 2008)

24? i just multiplied them lol


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_24? i just multiplied them lol_

 
nope


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

fifty four???


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

close but no cigar


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

fifty two


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

52 is correct and there's a commanding lead 

How many teaspoons are are in five tablespoons?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

fifteen


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Bingo!!!  How many pronouns are in the following sentence? "Teddy and Greg went to the circus and bought five sodas/"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

none??


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

None is correct cantafford 

On the periodic table what element is represented by the letters NA?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

sodium?


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Feb 15, 2008)

Sodium definetly


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

yes and you are now the official winner!!! there are only 4 more questions and you have, by my count, 13 points.  Jenntoz has 6 and kittiesparkles has 5.  

Okay pick three colors of eyeshadows that should be in a current store and post it here.  I'll get in touch with you regarding shipping it to you shortly.  I prefer, if possible, not to ship to a home address for your safety but we'll work that out privately. 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

So it is over? I won??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

yep... maybe you can't afford mac but I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Let me know your choices in order of preference


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

what a great birthday prsent...I never win anything! Thank you so much!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

It's my pleasure.  Thanks to you and everybody for playing.  Like I said I'll probably do it again in a few months


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 15, 2008)

i cant believe i missed this!! ahh! TrunkMonkey you are freakin AMAZING! I was thinking yesterday..If i could meet a specktra member.. who would it be?

trunkmonkey was the first thing that came into my mind! haha.

but seriously you are awesome for doing fun things like this!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Honestly it was my pleasure.  Thanks again to everybody who played.  Yall made my day at work go by a LOT faster than it would have otherwise


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Honestly it was my pleasure.  Thanks again to everybody who played.  Yall made my day at work go by a LOT faster than it would have otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm glad!! I think this was such an awesome idea too! worked well for you ( work went quicker)and cantaffordmac( she got mac!!!!) hehe


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

darn I missed out. 

What an AWESOME thing to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You rock.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 15, 2008)

That was so nice of you, trunkmonkey!  Way to broaden the minds of Specktra.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sad I missed this! I love trivia...Jeopardy is one of my favorite shows, lol! You're AWESOME!!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

you guys are making me blush.  My wifes in the shower and we're headed to the store shortly after.  Next time I do this I'll give a weeks notice and a time.  Like I said before it will probably be at night between the hours of 5:00 CST and 10:00 CST.  

Please EVERYBODY keep in mind that this is my little thing and is in no way associated with Specktra even though I'm using their boards to do so.  I try as hard as possible to be honest and fair so, if I make a mistake, it's on me and not the mods or Janice.  I, personally don't mind if the mods play, but that's not for me to decide.  If I miscount or you don't agree with me shoot me a pm and I'll check it out.  If it looks like I'm showing favoritism then there's no point to doing it.  The Kublia Kahn question bugged me enough to see if Ghengis might have been his nickname so I learned a little extra history myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

That said I'm happy for Cantaffordmac.  Combined with being her birthday she played a good game.  Congratulations hon. 

Again I'm happy to do so and I'm looking forward to when we head to the store.  One of my favorites ladies is working today and I haven't seen her since last year.  My wife is going to show me the new collection and I'll wind up dropping some $$'s for her and have the additional entertainment of watching other males with their 'walking the green mile' faces on which always entertains me.

Yall have a GREAT weekend


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got back from the store.  Upon entering there was a guy in the makeup chair in the corner asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thought I wasn't going to get to see other guys getting tortured but, as we left, saw 2 DH's huddled in the same corner looking like they were facing the business end of a firing squad.  

cantafford... here ya go.  Going out in the mail tomorrow. 






edit:  I meant going out in the mail MONDAY... *smacks head on desk


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 16, 2008)

awww look at my precious!!! lol thanks so much Trunkmonkey!


----------

